# Koumyou's Rabbit Warren



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hello all thoguth i might start a blog here now i have a bit more time on my hands
Since it close to Christmas and my birthday and of course it was Yuki's birthday on the 2ed i want to take some new pictures of them but i will put the old ones here to
while i take the new ones i don't know what yet but i will be at least putting hands on them Heh. They are so funny to watch run around and since they got their nails clipped and thumper got his teeth clipped they have been more active and want to be held more. ^.^


















these are our other pets, the cat is currently chewing my toes & the dog is sleeping**




*


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 5, 2008)

What cute bunnies! I love the snuggly pics. Are the boys bonded? I also really love your dog!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes i had yuki in his own cage for a few months when i got him at 2 months right by Thumper's cage and after that in the same cage (i reversed the cages and took off one door and put the other down, one cage is where they sleep and eat and the other is their litter box and play area) if i take one out anywhere the other sits by the door and waits for the other to get back and yuki is vary protective of thumper its so cute how they sleep in a ying yang too ^.^


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

They're so cute! Is that Yuki in the first picture, or is that Thumper? 

I can't wait for more pictures!  

Emily


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thumper is the first pic my hansom boy
Yuki is my little snow ball in the second pic lol
(Yuki means snow heh)


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2008)

Your bunnies are beautiful


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Thank you  i think they are too i cant wait until i can get a girl for my boys

Here are some more of the pics i have should i take down my introduction thread and if i should how?*

then




now





then




now





Enjoy :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Oooh My :shock:

They are so cute!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Oooh My :shock:
> 
> They are so cute!



*Heh thank you :biggrin2:*

Anyone else having trouble getting the calender open? o.o just wondering


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> Anyone else having trouble getting the calender open? o.o just wondering



Yes, there have been problems. We're working on figuring it out.

Minda


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Dec 10, 2008)

New pics of the boys ^.^

should have more up before my birthday heh

Enjoy :biggrin2:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow its been a long time, lost my laptop so been sharing a desktop with 4 other people X.X

Updates
yuki and thumper are still as happy as ever
We are looking for a female for my small herd to breed with yuki
thinking about giving my little sisters school one of the babies if and when we get the female if i could let them leave the house that is ^.^
my boys are both healthy and attended a easter party a week ago they were the special guessed and loved it to bad my camera is broken didn't get any pictures ><


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know i have a new bunny ^.^ his name is charcoal ^.^ Coal for short and i just got him yesterday


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2009)

PICTURES Please.

Great name, is he Grey?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok let me get the camera and i'll put them up


----------



## Koumyou_69 (May 25, 2010)

New bunny as a baby he is much bigger now but i just found these pic's
Charcoal aka Coal
















Coal and Yuki











On a Sadder note we had to put our cat down on Sunday 
















Bye-bye baby brother


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2010)

Since my last post I have lost my baby boy thumper :'( I will miss him so much and I think yuki will too more then I will ever know but yuki seems to be ok he is eating and drinking and is even more loving when you go to see him I think he may be lonely so I am thinking of putting coal with him bit I don't know how long I should leave him to greive thumper
Any ideas about that would be greatly apersheated!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be good to give him a stuffed animal to cuddle with and groom, and give him some extra lovin' time. So sorry you lost Thumper. Some bunnies will recover quickly but some do take time, as far as re-bonding goes. I would give it a try and watch the reaction. If it is bad, Yuki may just need more time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry about Thumper--he looked a lot like our Charlene--we lost her early this morning.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for that tip I will try slowly at yuki's pace I love him to much to force him into it.

I am so sorry to hear about your bunny I read about it on the rainbow bridge i believe I just didn't know what to say sorry.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Your pets are gorgeous.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 16, 2010)

Bunny parents wrote:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Your pets are gorgeous.



Thank you vary much


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Its The New year and i have some new bunnies in my burrow i am not sure yet if they are girls or boys but the lady at the pet shop said most likely girls!!! i am vary happy about this news i would love some females in my little but growing family 





the light one is Tiger and the dark one is either going to be Cleo or T.J. but i am not sure yet


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey How you doing? I haven't seen you in No Frills lately. lol

Those bunnies are very cute. How old are they? Which Pet Store did you get them from?

You want to make sure you don't have one of each and end up with babies. :shock:

How many bunnies do you have now..

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

Love all the pictures.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 21, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hey How you doing?Â  I haven't seen you in No Frills lately. lol
> 
> Those bunnies are very cute.Â  How old are they?Â  Which Pet Store did you get them from?
> 
> ...



Lol no I haven't seem you there in awhile lol
They are 5 weeks old and I got them from Mr Pet they have some gorgeous lionhead/angora mix there
I now have 4 buns since thumper my oldest passed away on oct 8th unexpedly
Yuki is my oldest now at 4 years old and coal will be 2 in may and the babys are as I said before 5 weeks roughly they are mini Rex and apparently smaller then they should be at this age
How is your herd doing? How many do you have now?


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> SOOOSKA wrote:
> 
> 
> > Hey How you doing? I haven't seen you in No Frills lately. lol
> ...


be careful buying at 5 weeks. babies need to be breastfed untill 7 weeks old and should never be sold untill 8 weeks


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I'm just going by what they told me I got my first bunny thumper at about 4 weeks he was wild and then bought yuki at 6 weeks and then coal at 7 weeks


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Love all the pictures.




Thank you vary much


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi I thought they had some Rex in them. They are so cute. I love their colours.

I have four now Buttercup who is 12 and half, Daisy Mae 5+, and Winston & Vega not sure of their age 4+ for sure.

I look forward to more pictures of your Babies. They are all so cute.

Who cuts their nails? I'm still trying to find someone to come to my apartment to do the bunnies nails. I am not comfortable doing them.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 22, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi I thought they had some Rex in them. They are so cute.Â  I love their colours.
> 
> I have four now Buttercup who is 12 and half, Daisy Mae 5+, and Winston & Vega not sure of their age 4+ for sure.
> 
> ...




Thank you and I have seen your pics your bunnies are vary cute too would love to meet them
I cut them my self after the groomer I was using left
Use to pay bucks a rabbit but now I just bought the clippers and do it at home also use the pete-paw thing a few times but they weren't fond of it since it took so long we should pm each other with cell numbers lol


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the new bunbuns

this is Tiger





This is Mocka (Pronounced Mocha just like the different spelling  )


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 28, 2011)

>< My bunny girls woke me up this morning runing around doing binkies and knocking their food and water over then throwing their toy around . . . looks like when they want to wake up so does Mommy :surrender they win . . . This time anyway


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a poor sick littlE bun on my hands little tigEr is having jelly poops and is worrying me gave hEr alot of hay going out today to get more fresh hay foe her and my other bunnies


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I found out today my new little buns are girls!!!!  thinking I should change my blog name any suggestions? They did tests on them just waiting to find out what's wrong the vet said I would know my tomorrow, wensday by the latest ^.^


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 2, 2011)

i hope Tiger and Yuki are doin ok.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pictures. How is she feeling?

Which Vet do you go to?

Susan:sickbunny:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you flash Gordon and soooska
They all seem to improve vary slowly tiger still has jelly poops now and then still on meds to help it and mocka as well She seems to copy her sister lol
Yuki is at millenium pet hospital in Pickering he is still there but improving since he has been there today the mass hasn't shrunk any and he had a bit of a temp this morning but it was gone by noon but still not eating on his own


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 5, 2011)

YUKI IS HOME!!
he seems to be his old pain in the butt self lol i put him in how cage and he thumped at me twice vary loudlly i just laughed at him and scratched his head which i found out he loves his whole body scratched he will lick you as long as you scratch lol! pics soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am glad the bunny's are on the mend.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Wabbitdad12


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is Coal





coal






Yuki





Yuki


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 6, 2011)

i will have more pics later!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> They are beautiful



Thank you ^.^






Snapped this just after feeding lol so cute all messy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2011)

Your bunnies are Adorable.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you!
more pics later yuki has been such a cheeky brat lately and this morning during his first feeding our dog came up and started licking his face clean it was so cute!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Yuki is still the same getting 3 feedings a day now of critical care and the mass has not changed from the walnut like size it was when he came home but he is eating on his own pellets and hay and drinking as well right now he has some urine scolding on his left hind leg he is getting cream on it twice a day and now antibiotics as well as it is not getting any better but not worse ether.

The girls are both having different problems, Mocka is sneezing with some white discharge and crustys on her nose but her poops is fine she is now on another antibiotic to try and get rid of the cold. Tiger is still having the soft poops but no sneezing or runny nose, she just seems to be in a cycle from jelly poop to hard to soft and back to jelly and just repeating over and over so we had to do another poop test for any paricites and if nothign is found in this one then on to a poop culture test to find out what the imbalance is in her GI to try and stabilize it or fix it

My only bun that is not sick is my little Cole lol he is suck a good bun never any problems and vary good temperament now i am just hoping he can teach Yuki that lol and how to use a litter box as well


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 14, 2011)

New Pics Taken Today!!

Mocka
















Tiger






Both






Yuki King Of The Castle!






Coal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2011)

Cute pictures of cute bunnies.

I saw her two Babies on Friday, OMG the are so Beautiful & small.

I can hardly wait till they are 100% better then I can go visit them.

Susan :inlove:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 15, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Cute pictures of cute bunnies.
> 
> I saw her two Babies on Friday, OMG the are so Beautiful & small.
> 
> ...


Thank you vary much im sure they cant wait to meet you too they love attention loll

still trying to come up with a new name for my blog >.< becuase i now have bunny girls as well

any suggestions?


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Such beautiful babies! I absolutely love Mocka and Tiger. I hope they are all doing okay. How lucky that you are close to Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Such beautiful babies! I absolutely love Mocka and Tiger. I hope they are all doing okay. How lucky that you are close to Susan



Thank you Nela but i think that the pics dont do them justice lol
its nice being close to another bunny lover ^.^


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope your bunny's feel better soon. I hate it when my bunny's are sick. Its like when my kids were baby's and you could only guess what was wrong.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2011)

Look whats waiting for Yuki.











He's going to look so cute sleeping on them.

Susan:inlove:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my thank you so much!!!!! i cant wait to get them and i am sure he will love them!!!!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yuki likes his pillows when he is not throwing them lol but he looks so cute on them, i have pic's will post when i can alreeady sent pic's to the lovely Susan so she can see he likes them and even gave the little girls the pink one and they love it, Mocka has decided it is hers lol and sat on it so tiger can get her head on it lol such funny rabbits. hope to have pics up soon!!!!!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 9, 2011)

UPDATE
Yuki ~ Still a brat lol. he is still on the cisapride and might be for the rest of his life or untill he has surgery.

Coal ~ took him to the vet for a base check to make sure everything is alright with him and he is perfecty healthy at 5.6 lbs lol

The Girls ~ Mocka and Tiger are doing great now, they are vary healthy and growing like weeds, they are starting to get a noticable dewlap  They had a nice visit with susan today lol she wanted to keep tiger hehe!

Pics laters


----------



## Yield (Apr 9, 2011)

[align=center]Mocka and Tiger have SUCH cool coloring! 8D


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes I wanted to keep Mocka and Tiger:biggrin: , they are absolutely Beautiful. Their colouring is just so different then I've ever seen. And Mocka's tummy was so cute and colourful. 

Of course Buttercup gave Elaine a few Kisses.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 9, 2011)

I Loved My Buttercup Kisses!!!!!

The Girls are so adorable you cant help but want to steel them lol maybe you can have a baby from them


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Elaine,

How are all your Babies doing?

You gotta get some updated pictures of them on here for all of us to admire them.:weee:inkbouce:inkelepht::raspberry::waiting:onder:

Susan:rollseyes:big wink:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 20, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hey Elaine,
> 
> How are all your Babies doing?
> 
> ...



Yes I Do!!!!!!!

i will talk to my sister to do an easter photo shoot with them ^.^
the girls are still growing like weeds haha and eating like pigs and tiger is deffenatly the boss of them mocka cant eat untill tiger has had her fill the little brat that she is


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are Pic's of the girls

Mocka



























Tiger


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2011)

Elaine they areso cute:inlove:. They are getting so big.

I absolutely love their colouring. I have never seen bunnies that colour before.

How's Yuki feeling?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 26, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Elaine they areso cute:inlove:. They are getting so big.
> 
> I absolutely love their colouring. I have never seen bunnies that colour before.
> 
> ...


Thank you ^.^

Yuki is doing ok still eating and pooping thsi is day 2 without the cisapride and doing ok so i hope it stays that way i dont want him on it for his whole life


----------



## Koumyou_69 (May 9, 2011)

UPDATE!!!

the girl have out grown their cage and are now happy in their large 47"L 26"w 37"H cage lol and when tiger stands up her nose is almost touching the top of the cage lol it is the same size and make as yuki's and i might have found a place to sell baby bun if i do breed so everyone has a good home!
i will have to post pic's soon of them in their new cage

Yuki is doing great almost 3 weeks no cisapride and everything is still moving great just have to give him a bath his bumbum is all dirty but he is still eating like a pig and drinking and of corse ALOT of bunny poops hehe

Coal is still a bit antisocial but working on it he now comes to the food dish when i put food it so thats a start

Pic's soon!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 12, 2011)

I went to pick up hay at Elaines yesterday, got to see her babies.

OMG they are all so cute. I held one of the babies and got kisses from her. The two of them are such gorgeous colour.

I love Yuki, OMG he's cute. He'd make a good boy friend for Daisy Mae:biggrin2:.

Coal is lovely too, great colouring.

Their cages are huge, I honestly didn't know you could buy them that big.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (May 12, 2011)

thank you im glad you had a good time yesterday!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 2, 2011)

Both Of My Baby Boys are now gone :in tears::bawl::rip:
I Love You So Much Yuki And I Miss You More Then You Know


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Elaine

How you doing today? 

How are the girls doing? I bet they are getting big & cute. How's Coal?

Susan:hug2:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok I guess I miss my little man looking at an empty cage is vary difficult
The girls are getting big
Mocka is 5.3 pounds and Tiger is 5.2
Coal is about 5.7 pounds so they are catching up quick


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have set a time when I am going to breed my girls with coal as the daddy since he is the only male left. I will be selling the babies to two pet stores and what I get from the babies I will be using to fix all three parents. I still need a new name for my blog but can't think if one if anyone can think of any ideas let me know. I will be breeding around the mid to end of aguest when I will be home from camping and can look after them with all my attention. If anyone has any helpfully tips for breed and looking after mom and babies they are vary welcome. Also I will be getting a vet check before breeding and again after and before I sell the babies as well


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 12, 2011)

i have been thinking name the name of my blog should be changed to Koumyou's Rabbit Warren? any other idea's?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2011)

As promised here are some of the pictures i took of Elaines Beautiful teo Rex Girls.




































Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2011)

A few more.


























Enjoy
Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! They look wonderful I am so happy you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 14, 2011)

Great New Blog Name.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you hopefully others like it to my blog is really quite since I got back to RO


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 17, 2011)

Those bunny's are beautiful, such gorgeous Rex's.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Those bunny's are beautiful, such gorgeous Rex's.



Thank you!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 19, 2011)

How are the bunnies doing?

Are they coping in this heat? I have ceramic tiles in my babies cages, they all lay on it. Keeps them nice and cool, also the AC is on continually.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 20, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How are the bunnies doing?
> 
> Are they coping in this heat? I have ceramic tiles in my babies cages, they all lay on it. Keeps them nice and cool, also the AC is on continually.
> 
> Susan


they are doing fine coal has the vent near his cage and the girls are under a fan lol i am going to miss them for 3 weeks though 

how are your bunnies? how is little buttercup?


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

Such beautiful girls... There is something special about rexes... Thank you Susan for posting the pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Such beautiful girls... There is something special about rexes... Thank you Susan for posting the pictures! :biggrin2:


 Thanks ... Isn't Susan the best ^.^ im so happy she put pics of my girls up! she loves visiting them ^.^ just as much as i love visiting her babies!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Elaine & Nella. I try!

Babies are good. Buttercup is such a sweetie. Whenever I'm in the kitchen he comes and stands at the door. As you know Elaine it's difficult to say NO to him, he's so darn cute. I figure at his age he deserves a treat if he wants it.:biggrin2:

I can imagine your going to miss them. Your lucky your Grand Mother is there to take care of them. Does your Dad go with you too?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah he is going too for tr first 2 weeks then he is back to work and we get to relax lol

And yes buttercup is to **** cute he just sucks you in and you do what ever he wants! But thats just fine with me lol I hope he likes the lettus I got today!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Home from camp!

My gosh the girls got big! Will be breeding soon can't wait!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I'm going to have to visit you soon to take some updated pictures.:biggrin::biggrin:

How's Cole doing?

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah i think you will have to 

Coal is great still skidish but eating and drinking like normal

I swear the girls are pigs lol she have to be a good 6.5 pounds now and they only get 1/2 a cup of food to split the rest is hay and greens

i know when i breed them my vet said to increes the amount of pellets so i found a farmer supply store near where i camp i can get a 55 pound bag for around $20 so i have alot of pellets on hand for moms and babies


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just picked up a 25kg bag of purina rabbit chow.feed for $19.50 at a farm supply which is much better then $18 at walmart for a 10kg bag ^.^


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Elaine, that's great. It's always good to save money.

Remind me next time Icome visit the girls and Cole and you of course:biggrin:to bring you some of the Martin Rabbit treats. Mine go crazy for them.

I'll have to get some hay from you in the next little while (ifyou still have some).

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 16, 2011)

i have tons of hay come on over when you can door is always open ^.^


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 16, 2011)

New Pics Just Taken!

Mocka











Tiger
















Tiger & Mocka










Bath Time










And Cant Forget
Coal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Elaine.

Great pictures, boy they ever getting big and cute.:inlove:

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah they are growing like weeds lol but so **** cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok its official, they are on my bunny napping list!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Ok its official, they are on my bunny napping list!



Lol thanks

Can't wait to breed to see what colours I get ^.^


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! The girls are very pretty in color, I like the color on them! Very cute!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 26, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> WOW! The girls are very pretty in color, I like the color on them! Very cute!


Thank you vary much ^.^


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 13, 2011)

OK i have bred the girl now for the waiting game to see if it took ~plays jeopardy music while waiting~


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope it took! I can't wait to see what those buns will look like. 

The colouring of your girls is amaaaazing. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 13, 2011)

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> I hope it took! I can't wait to see what those buns will look like.
> 
> The colouring of your girls is amaaaazing. I think I'm in love.



Thanks and I hope it took too ^.^


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2011)

I visited Elaine and the bunnies this evening, Here are a few pictures I took.

They are adorable.




































More tomorrow,

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 22, 2011)

I bred the girls on the 10th of this month and i was checking mocka out today and i felt a few little balls in her belly whats that?

and thank you for the pics susan!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dealing with two vary moody bunnies is a pain they keep taking their litter box apart and dumping their hay and pellets on the ground >.< while coal is just his quite lovable self


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 28, 2011)

Ooooh pregnancy hormones??
 I'm so excited to see the colours of the babies... When are they supposed to pop?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 28, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> Ooooh pregnancy hormones??
> I'm so excited to see the colours of the babies... When are they supposed to pop?


mocka is due the 12th and tiger the 14th i have bought all the stuff for the nest boxes just have to put them together and seperate the girls in the next week but i am going to keep the cages next to each other so they wont get lonely they will still be able to sniff each other and hopefully not feel alone or stressed


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2011)

What did you buy for their nest boxes? Have you moved their cages yet?

How's Coal doing? He's such a good Boy and very cute.

Let me know when you email is working i'll send you a bunch of pictures.

I'll come over when they babies are a few weeks old to take pictures or when you think it's ok to come over.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Sep 28, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> What did you buy for their nest boxes? Have you moved their cages yet?
> 
> How's Coal doing? He's such a good Boy and very cute.
> 
> ...


i bought 3/4 plywoood and had them cut it down to the right size so all i have to do is screw it together and put the wire bottom on
Coal is doing great he is more friendly now which is good
yeah i will definality let you know what you can come visit the babies ^.^


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 3, 2011)

New Pics I Got Done At Bunfest!!

Mocka





Tiger





Together




















Funny Faces
Mocka





Tiger (behind mocka)





This is some of the 15 pics i chose out of 133 >.< you have no idea how hard it was to pick only 15 lol!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Elaine, they are Bautiful.

Great pictures.

You need one of those frames thathas multiple spots for pictures.

Susan


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah glad you like them

the girls are getting nig tummys and they are moody as hell lol they keep taking apart their litterbox >.< tiger has little sores on her feet because she keeps standing in the pee i am still trying to get them to leave the litter box in one piece


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

Elaine can you maybe get different litter boxes? At one point i had the white wash basin for Wilbur & Jackies litter boxes. I use the wood stove pellets covered with the plastic screens, You can always hang a hay racknear the litter box.

Here's my Angel Bunny Jackie in litterbox.











And the Munchkin Winston in his litterbox.






Susan


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just wanted to say that your little tigers are adorable!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks

I might have to do something like that


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tiger has Started pulling out all her fur >.< she was sitting on the shelf and pulling out from everywhere frantically


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mocka is a mommy!!! Pics tomorrow


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 13, 2011)

!!!!! I've been waiting for this... haha I can't wait to see the colours!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2011)

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> !!!!! I've been waiting for this... haha I can't wait to see the colours!



There are five babies 2 are all pink one is like a steel blue colour and 2 are almost black with pink bellys I only have one pic tonight


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 13, 2011)

i checked them this morning and got pics they all seem to have nice bellys


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and congrats on the new kits. I think they all need to spend Christmas in Indiana.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol thanks and I'll have more updated pics here soon there are more In the rabbitary and show


----------

